# MECA 2x show June 14 in SC



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Come on guys, all are invited. I'll be judging SQ along with one of the areas best installers doing install judging. Enter either one or both if you like or you can just come by, hang out and talk SQ. 

Joe Zelano, owner of Elite Audio, is trying to revive SQ competitions in our area. He's very knowelagable and one of the nicest guys in audio. Come on out and support Joe and audio competition.

Matt


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

This is a bit, OT..

Matt, do you plan on making any Alabama/Tenn shows this year? I still haven't gotten to hear you truck. *smacks head*


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I'll be at the Hi Fi Buys Summer Nationals show again. I'm not sure about any Alabama shows but I would like to get down to one, maybe state finals. It's always open to listen to, everyone is welcome to it as long as a judge isn't about to get in it.

Matt


----------



## Biowaste (Apr 25, 2008)

Just curious, what part of SC is this show? Can't make it down for this one but perhaps some in the future.

Thanks,
-Bio


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Sorry man, I didn't see your post. The series of shows we're doing is in Spartanburg SC. Hope you can make it next time. 

Matt


----------



## Biowaste (Apr 25, 2008)

Matt, thanks for the into. Upper SC was just what I was hoping for. 

I'm about 20 minutes north of Gastonia, so I may be able to make it down for the next one.

Take care,
-Bio


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Cool man, August 9 is the big show, Elite Summer Nationals. We'll have two more shows after that one this season. We'll do one in Sept. and have a state finals in Oct. It'll all be posted on this forumn and on the MECA events site.

Matt


----------

